# That time of year



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes Benjamin, it is that time of the year. Drives out to Haleiwa to check the waves. Leftover's being the favorite spot.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

It is getting cold here too. yesterday it dropped down into the 70s.

Brrrrrr.


I'm going to be layering extra tequila in my margaritas, that's for sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I have always been happy with Carhartt clothes. The FR items seems to hold heat in far better than standard materials. I like the newer undershirts that are made of some type of waterproof knit. Overalls are the outer layer til it's cold enough for lined overalls and then comes basic thermal coveralls until the artic wear is needed. If you are wearing the Artic lined items you better be outside all day, a trip to a warm spot will make you sweat like a champ.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/dealing-cold-129281/index3/

BTW, insulated coveralls SUCK. You will overheat in those things, sweat like a pig and then be cold all day. Layer, layer, layer.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

When I lived up north I used to buy hunting gear rated -20F and it worked. As cold and windy as it gets even in high elevations you don't feel anything. Use ski goggles for the eyes, -20F rated boots, wool face mask, a neoprene hooded one-piece flotation suit and you'll be as cozy as in front of the wood stove in your living room.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Time to move south


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It snowed here today, and the weather guessers are predicting more for the rest of the week.


----------



## BenjaminWillis (May 6, 2016)

these are good tips, south is very plausible. Mike, the Flotation suits you are talking about, are they the as seen on TV worn by Alaskan crabbing guys? that sure seems like the most likely thing to keep warm. 

I was also looking into merino wool baselayers (what with OSHA nagging about, PPE, and arc flashes, and skin grafting scare tactics (no poly, cotton or wool only)) but they are ungodly expensive.. $80 a pair of tights on sale. Wouldn't any normally insane electrician risk the fines and get polyester? mid layer and coat is bound to be made of a fleece/ poly materials anyways.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't have one, but lots of guys here have spoken well of the 
Milwaukee M12 vests/jackets.
P&L

edit: Bucket in the yard iced over last night. First time this year.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Environment Canada is predicting above normal temps for the
Oct-Nov-Dec period:
http://weather.gc.ca/saisons/prob_e.html
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What kind of arc flash are you going to get from working on pole lights?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

BenjaminWillis said:


> these are good tips, south is very plausible. Mike, the Flotation suits you are talking about, are they the as seen on TV worn by Alaskan crabbing guys? that sure seems like the most likely thing to keep warm.
> 
> I was also looking into merino wool baselayers (what with OSHA nagging about, PPE, and arc flashes, and skin grafting scare tactics (no poly, cotton or wool only)) but they are ungodly expensive.. $80 a pair of tights on sale. Wouldn't any normally insane electrician risk the fines and get polyester? mid layer and coat is bound to be made of a fleece/ poly materials anyways.


It might be the one they put on if the boat is taking on water.

Mine was tan. I bought it after seeing marine police wearing them while out on partrol on the water in the winter. Theirs were dark green. The ones on Deadliest Catch are blaze orange.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BenjaminWillis said:


> these are good tips, south is very plausible. Mike, the Flotation suits you are talking about, are they the as seen on TV worn by Alaskan crabbing guys? that sure seems like the most likely thing to keep warm.
> 
> I was also looking into merino wool baselayers (what with OSHA nagging about, PPE, and arc flashes, and skin grafting scare tactics (no poly, cotton or wool only)) but they are ungodly expensive.. $80 a pair of tights on sale. Wouldn't any normally insane electrician risk the fines and get polyester? mid layer and coat is bound to be made of a fleece/ poly materials anyways.


A Nomex parka has FR insulation.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BenjaminWillis said:


> but they are ungodly expensive.. $80 a pair of tights on sale.


Since merino wool got to be popular with the high end outdoor sports crowd, who love spending a lot of money on gear, wool underwear got expensive. 

You just have to shop past the first page results and you'll do a little better - $40 for bottoms, not cheap but getting there...

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sm...men~p~7749g/?filterString=merino-wool~g~1928/


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

$80 is a low cost to pay for comfort when you're 50' up in a bucket truck in January.


----------



## BenjaminWillis (May 6, 2016)

I will pay anything for what works, I'm just a little sceptical of smart wool. I wear their ultra thin, and medium cushion socks. So far they soak up sweat no matter the breathability of shoe, boot, or temperature outside.
I know I sound like a puss, and I am when it's under 45 F, my vag lips start chapping.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I never tried smartwool products but I can testify Wigwam non-merino-wool sox have been keeping my feets dry and comfortable summer and winter since I was just a pup


----------



## BenjaminWillis (May 6, 2016)

I'll have to try those splatz. Also my OSHA concerns are not for pole lights but for non-heated or outside site work on "high end fancy" construction sites with on site safety dudes that might want to be wise jerks on a bad monday. I take it no one has seen or heard about people getting kicked off for "non-PPE" coats or polyester long johns. wanted to hear if anyone has had issues with it or think that's the direction capital "S" Safety first is heading.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> What kind of arc flash are you going to get from working on pole lights?


You know how inspectors are, they will read you some scenario about 'Bob' that was in the out house when the 3phase feeder to the heater blew out and burned old Bob while he was sitting on the crapper. Had he only had his FR long johns with the button flap he'd have been fine.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The chief said "It will be a very cold winter, we must get a lot of wood"
So, the men go out and collect the winter supply of wood, with some extra just in case. They go back the the chief and ask if it will be enough, to which, he replies: "It will be a very cold winter, go get more wood.
So again, the men go out and collect more wood, they find the Chief again and ask if it will be enough, to which he replies: "No, it will be a very cold winter, you must get more wood."
This happens four more times, until the Chief comes to the realization that if it is not a cold winter, they will kill him for lying to them, and for making them collect so much wood. 
So the Chief decides to the local town to ask the meteorologist how cold the winter will be. He get's on his horse and heads out. Upon reaching the meteorologist, he asks him "how cold will the winter be?".
The meteorologist responds "Oh, it will be a very cold winter this year"
The chief, relieved, asks how he knows this, to which the meteorologist replies 
"Just look at how much wood the Indians are collecting!"


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's all about the>>>>











~CS~


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Environment Canada is predicting above normal temps for the
> Oct-Nov-Dec period:
> http://weather.gc.ca/saisons/prob_e.html
> P&L


After returning from the porta-potty my journeyman used to complain that he had on 6" layer of clothes and only 2" of peter.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

bill39 said:


> PlugsAndLights said:
> 
> 
> > Environment Canada is predicting above normal temps for the
> ...


They call that the Alaskan curse.

I rock smart wool long underwear in the winter quite a bit. I have 1 shirt and 1 set of bottoms and wash them in the sink once a week with woolite, and then hang dry them. They last a lot longer hand washing over machine washing, and for what I paid for them I am happy to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I work inside.


----------

